# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity > Wake Initiated Lucid Dreams (WILD) >  >  What's YOUR anchor?

## Puffin

Mine is white noise.

----------


## kitty200049

Mine is other: the television

----------


## Schlachtfeld

My anchor is counting but I count in German because I have to think about it, whereas in English I can do that literally in my sleep XD

----------


## Snowboy

I use a clear mind as an anchor. Although I don't use the same type as WILD as anyone else, as I don't go through SP/HH... though it is less effective and harder to pull off. Not going to describe.

----------


## OwlDreamz

> My anchor is counting but I count in German because I have to think about it, whereas in English I can do that literally in my sleep XD



 ::shock::  I should really try that! I have been counting in English but usually end up asleep around 80 or so... zee Deutsch might help me keep my wits about me. Thanks!

----------


## fhgshfdg

Really wish I knew so I'd finally be able to make some progress WILDing. I've tried counting, but I also lose track of what number I'm on or stop completely for a few seconds on accident before I realize it. I've also tried repeated a phrase in my head. I really think I may have to try using some external stimulus besides my own thoughts. I guess they're just too wild ; D

----------


## dlucid

Mine is third eye chakra.  :smiley:

----------


## aktw4

Music. As long as it isn't too attention grabbing (something without vocals is best) it should clear your mind.

----------


## zebrah

I've been using music as of late. I'm not good at WILD so idk if it works. Meh time to try again.

----------


## LikesToTrip

Completely emptying my mind. I found using an anchor to be too distracting. I wouldn't get very far if I tried concentrating on something, so I just concentrate on nothing. As soon as SP hits in though I concentrate on how my body feels for the last minute or so until I transition into a dream.

----------


## aktw4

> Completely emptying my mind. I found using an anchor to be too distracting. I wouldn't get very far if I tried concentrating on something, so I just concentrate on nothing. As soon as SP hits in though I concentrate on how my body feels for the last minute or so until I transition into a dream.



How are you able to keep a clear mind yet not fall asleep completely?

----------


## LikesToTrip

> How are you able to keep a clear mind yet not fall asleep completely?



Using an anchor and keeping a clear mind are practically the same thing. I just find that if I actively think about anything in particular I can't fall asleep at all. However, on the other end I find that if I let passive random thoughts and HI take over I fall asleep unconscious. As long as I can keep my mind free of active and passive thought I will eventually enter SP consciously.

----------


## insideout

> Using an anchor and keeping a clear mind are practically the same thing. I just find that if I actively think about anything in particular I can't fall asleep at all. However, on the other end I find that if I let passive random thoughts and HI take over I fall asleep unconscious. As long as I can keep my mind free of active and passive thought I will eventually enter SP consciously.



This may be partially what helps me when I'm focusing on my breathing. I seem to have better success when I remain aware of my breathing, while not really thinking about anything.

----------


## aktw4

> Using an anchor and keeping a clear mind are practically the same thing. I just find that if I actively think about anything in particular I can't fall asleep at all. However, on the other end I find that if I let passive random thoughts and HI take over I fall asleep unconscious. As long as I can keep my mind free of active and passive thought I will eventually enter SP consciously.



So basically, keeping a clear mind is an anchor? You must be thinking something. Or focusing on something, at least.

----------


## LikesToTrip

I do focus on something. I focus on keeping my mind empty.

----------


## aktw4

I still don't get it.  What do you do when a random thought pops in your head?

----------


## siuol

^ just ignore it.

----------


## aktw4

How? If I do that, then I think about ignoring what I am thinking, which is thinking about something, isn't it?

----------


## siuol

i guess so but really just relax, breathe, and if a thought pops up dont pay it any attention and it goes away

----------


## aktw4

Ahh, I get it now. Thanks!

----------


## Schlachtfeld

Random thoughts that pop into my head actually help me from focusing on feeling SP. But I also have to count or something so I don't fall asleep.

----------


## Solarflare

> My anchor is counting but I count in German because I have to think about it, whereas in English I can do that literally in my sleep XD



GOOD IDEA.... I'll count my breathing in french.... or i'll just count in french..... un deux trois quatre cinq _six_ sept huit neuf dix onze.........

six is pronounced differently O.o

----------


## aktw4

> GOOD IDEA.... I'll count my breathing in french.... or i'll just count in french..... un deux trois quatre cinq _six_ sept huit neuf dix onze.........
> 
> six is pronounced differently O.o



siq

----------


## Mzzkc

Sleepmasks and earplugs are where it's at, yo.

----------


## aktw4

> Sleepmasks and earplugs are where it's at, yo.



How do they work

----------


## Mzzkc

Like magnets.

But more seriously: you use them like you would any other environmental anchor. The tricky bit is getting used to sleeping with them.

----------


## urbanmilitia

my anchor is painting numbers in black on a white background in my head ;]

----------

